# Beginners Card Cut Competition Final Results



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right !!! Time to announce the final results. We had a total of 5 qualifying entries; in their order of entry we had:

1. pult421

2. Luck over skill

3. Georges Gaggo

4. theTurk

5. spacepilot

As prizes, we have that lovely looking frame previously announced by bigdh2000. We also had a most generous offer of a natural tropical hardwood fork from Dr J. And I have promised some $20 US cash prizes. Since there are only 5 entries, EVERYONE WINS A PRIZE!!!!! So, everyone on the list should send me a PM with their correct name and snail mail address.

Here is how I propose to do things. I used a random sequence generator to spit out the 5 numbers:

https://www.random.org/sequences/?min=1&max=5&col=1&format=html&rnd=new

The sequence I got was: 4 5 2 1 3

I propose to let folks choose their prizes in that order. Soooo:

4. theTurk ... please send me a PM and let me know which of the prizes you want ... you get first pick.

5. spacepilot ... You get second pick. Please send me a PM with your first and second choice, just in case your first choice is already taken.

2. Luck over skill ... You get third pick. Please send me a PM with your first, second, and third choice.

1. pult421 ... You get fourth pick. Please send me a PM with your first, second, third, and fourth choice.

3. Georges Gaggo ... You will get whatever prize is left after the others have chosen.

Well, my friends ... I want to send each of you my very sincere thanks for participating. Some of you have gone on to get your card cutter badge by shooting at 10 meters. I urge those who have not yet done so to go for the badge. The difference between 6 meters and 10 meters is not that great ... I am sure each of you can do it! Best wishes to you all.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

This was a great little competition. Thank you all who made it possible.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats everyone.

Let us know how the frames are when you receive them!


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you Charles, bigdh2000 and Dr J for your generosity. Thanks to my friends who provided advice and encouragement. I had a lot of fun watching other people shoot and finally cutting the card myself.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats all new cutters. Never stop challenging yourselves


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats everyone  :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is how the prizes sorted out:

- theTurk ... $20

- spacepilot ... Dan Hood frame

- Luck over skill ... $20

- pult421 ... Dr J frame

- Georges Gaggo ... $20

I will get to work on getting those prizes out. Thanks again to all of you for your participation.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Awesome. Cant wait.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

SpacePilot - I will have it shipped out some time this week. Congrats to everyone for a successful competition.


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks, Dan!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations to all


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

pult421 said:


> Awesome. Cant wait.


Congrats dude!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

roirizla said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Cant wait.
> ...


 thanks alot man. I cant wait to see what it looks like. Unless theres a pic somewhere i havent seen lol


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Any follow up from the winners? How are the new frames?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Wish the frame I wanted was still available when it was my turn to choose but it was already taken.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Charles, hi fellow competitors 
Back from work abroad in the middle east and followed by some days of vacation, I read about the final results only today. Sorry for not having followed up that issue - but guys, the Syria crisis held me busy.
So, facing Xmas and after having done some (short) thinking, I dedicate and sponsor my 20 bucks to the slingshot forum to honor and support all the brownies working in the background making this great place a living one.
It was a pleasure to participate, and it was a nice kick in the a... to go down into the basement and practice. Thanks Charles for having initiated this incentive, and thanks as well as congrats to my fellow competitors for having joined that circle (however, where have been the other 100-500 potential participators? No garden? No basement?).

I wish you all a merry Xmas within the circle of your beloved ones and a happy new year.
ggaggo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hi Charles, hi fellow competitors
> Back from work abroad in the middle east and followed by some days of vacation, I read about the final results only today. Sorry for not having followed up that issue - but guys, the Syria crisis held me busy.
> So, facing Xmas and after having done some (short) thinking, I dedicate and sponsor my 20 bucks to the slingshot forum to honor and support all the brownies working in the background making this great place a living one.
> It was a pleasure to participate, and it was a nice kick in the a... to go down into the basement and practice. Thanks Charles for having initiated this incentive, and thanks as well as congrats to my fellow competitors for having joined that circle (however, where have been the other 100-500 potential participators? No garden? No basement?).
> ...


Well, Georges, that is very generous of you. I will put that prize in the pot for the next competition. I send you all my best.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats to all the new cutters!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Is the 6M beginners card cut still going on? and if so is there rules & regs somewhere here? thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SteveJ said:


> Is the 6M beginners card cut still going on? and if so is there rules & regs somewhere here? thanks


Sorry ... this ended several years ago. No doubt we should do something similar again soon.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

